#  Ernährung >   Abnehmen trotz Psychopharmaka möglich? >

## obemon

hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und möchte wissen ob man
mit Psychofarma Tabletten trotzdem abnehmen kann.

----------


## francis1505

Warum nicht? Ich habe von diesen Leckerlies noch nicht mal zugenommen ;-)

----------


## Ambeth

Hallo, 
das ist eine sehr allgemein gestellte Frage. Um genaueres sagen zu können müsste man wissen: 
- welche Psychopharmaka du nimmst; und zwar Mittel_gruppe_ und das genaue Medikament; da gibt es einige, die die Gewichtszunahme extrem fördern, und viele andere, die sich gar nicht auf das Gewicht auswirken (die Auflistung der Nebenwirkungen und ihre Eintrittswahrscheinlichkeit kannst du dem Beipackzettel entnehmen)
- in welcher Dosis du sie nimmst 
- ob sie sich überhaupt _bei dir als individueller Person_ aufs Gewicht auswirken; Nebenwirkungen sind ein Lotteriespiel; manche bekommen sie, manche nicht
- und falls ja, _auf welche Weise_ sie sich auf Gewicht auswirken: Steigern sie den Appetit/das Hungergefühl? Führen sie zu Wassereinlagerungen? etc. Nur so weißt du, ob und wie du dagegen angehen kannst 
Grundsätzlich und allgemein gesagt: Ja, bei vielen Psychopharmaka ist durchaus ein Spielraum möglich, in dem man das Körpergewicht selbst regulieren kann.
Die Sorge, dass Psychopharmaka dick machen oder am Abnehmen hindern, ist oft unbegründet. 
By the way: Manchmal ist mollig&zufrieden auch besser als dünn&depressiv. 
Gruß, Ambeth

----------


## bärbel

Prinzipiell sollte das durchaus möglich sein. Man darf aber darüber allerdings nicht die Therapietreue vergessen bzw die MEdikamente nicht mehr nehmen. Aber eine ausgewogene und gesunde Ernährung ist auch mit Antidepressiva möglich.

----------


## obemon

Hallo Ambeth,
meine Psychofarmaka sind CIPRALEX UND SEROQUEL.
Morgens 10mg Cipralex und 12,5 mg Seroquel
Abends 25mg Seroquel 
Laut deiner Aussage ist es möglich das Gewicht zu reduzieren.
Kann mir schon denken mit viel Disziplin und Bewegung im Neuen Jahr 
an die Sache ranzugehen.
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort.
Grüße Monika

----------


## Joulupukki

Mir war dieser Zusammenhang garnicht so bewusst, obwohl ich schon lange Serotoninwiederaufnahmehemmer nehme. Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass ich jetzt keine großen Gewichtsprobleme habe und das in der Regel auch schaffe, ein paar überschüssige Pfunde loszuwerden. Im Gegenteil: vor meinen  Medis konnte ich mich seltener zu was aufraffen und Sport machen. Jetzt bin ich regelmäßig joggend und schwimmend unterwegs.

----------

